# Really sad today somthing bad happen to one of my goat i use for 4-h sad face



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

Really sad face somthing bad happen to one of my goat I use for 4-h sad face


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

What happened ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, what happened?


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

magerz said:


> Really sad face somthing bad happen to one of my goat I use for 4-h sad face


A lot of thing and I think it my fault put I now I didn't do it it was an accident my dad told me that it was not my fault but I feel bad a bout it sad face I wish it never happen


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We are all here for you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry.  :hug: Accidents happen; I'm sure you love your goat and want the best for it.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you mind telling us what happened? Maybe we can help


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> We are all here for you!


This morning I wake up and somebody was at the door say my goat were out and I was thinking to my self how could they get out all the gate were closed last night and he said they were out and one got ran over and thru ran over here back legs and she was dying and I was really said and I feel really bad I tough it was I fault but it wasn't and now I'm really sad I can't believe it happen but my other three goats are okay


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry this happened but please don't blame yourself. Accidents do occur.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw, so sorry  :hug:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wow i'd cry if that happened too. it just comes under the heading of stuff happens, but i know that doesnt help much.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no!  How sad. :hug:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm really sorry this happened to one of your goats. :hug:


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss, but yes accidents do happen and just try to think of the good times you had together and what a wonderful life she had with you!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> wow i'd cry if that happened too. it just comes under the heading of stuff happens, but i know that doesnt help much.


Thea it was really hard


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that! Its tough accidents happen and Goats LOVE getting out (ours got out too last night but they got stuck in the berry bushes Thanks God).....


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Very sorry to hear that! Its tough accidents happen and Goats LOVE getting out (ours got out too last night but they got stuck in the berry bushes Thanks God).....


It okay and glad your goat didnt go far.


----------

